# 04/30 Raw Discussion Thread: What's next for Braun?



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*BELL CENTRE 
MONTREAL, QC*​


> The Monster Among Men overcame 49 other combatants to win the first-ever 50-Man Royal Rumble Match last night at the Greatest Royal Rumble event in Saudi Arabia. Who will be next to face the wrath of The Monster Among Men following that historic win? We’ll find out on Raw!











*Monster Among 49 Men makes history*​


> Braun Strowman stood tall in the aftermath of the first-ever 50-Man Greatest Royal Rumble Match in Jeddah, Saudi Arabia, winning the historic bout in front of a sold-out crowd at the King Abdullah Sports City Stadium.
> 
> After conquering 49 other Superstars and WWE Legends, The Monster Among Men brings his Greatest Royal Rumble Championship and trophy to Raw. Who or what will Strowman destroy next after this monumental victory?











*Brock Lesnar bests Roman Reigns in controversial Steel Cage Match*​


> Jeddah, Saudi Arabia because Suplex City at the Greatest Royal Rumble event, but despite The Beast Incarnate’s dominant showing against The Big Dog, his victory in the night’s Steel Cage Match came with no small amount of controversy.
> 
> When Reigns Speared Lesnar through the Steel Cage wall, it was The Beast who technically hit the ground — and therefore escaped the structure — first. As such, Lesnar was declared the winner and Reigns was, once again, turned back by The Conqueror.
> 
> However, that’s all in the past for Reigns, who needs to look ahead to his impending one-on-one battle with Samoa Joe next Sunday at WWE Backlash. How will he bounce back from his painful defeat and prepare for The Samoan Submission Machine?











*The Era of Wokenness begins*​


> Friday night at the Greatest Royal Rumble event, “Woken” Matt Hardy & Bray Wyatt completed their “Expedition of Gold” by defeating Cesaro & Sheamus to procure the Raw Tag Team Championship.
> 
> Now, they bring their titles to Raw, live in Montreal, Quebec, Canada. What “delights” might the duo known collectively as The Deleter of Worlds have in store?











*Who will dare step to Ronda Rousey?*​


> It might have cost Natalya’s team a victory in the 10-Woman Tag Team Match main event this past Monday night, but Ronda Rousey sent a powerful message to the Raw Women’s locker room by attacking Mickie James: You don’t mess with The Baddest Woman on the Planet, and you definitely don’t mess with her friends.
> 
> As Mickie recovers from Rousey’s excruciating armbar — an act of retribution after Mickie’s cheap shot on Natalya — how will she, Alexa Bliss and The Riott Squad respond to that act of aggression?











*The Architect leaves Saudi Arabia with the Intercontinental Championship*​


> In an inter-brand battle of wills, Seth Rollins defended his Intercontinental Championship against Finn Bálor, Samoa Joe and The Miz in an incredible Ladder Match at the historic, first-ever Greatest Royal Rumble event in Saudi Arabia.
> 
> The Architect has retained his prize and kept WWE’s workhorse title on Raw, but with his title defense against The Miz forthcoming at WWE Backlash, will it stay there for long? And what will be Bálor’s next move on Team Red?
> 
> Don’t miss any of the action on Monday Night Raw, live at 8/7 C on USA Network.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> However, that’s all in the past for Reigns, who needs to look ahead to his impending one-on-one battle with Samoa Joe next Sunday at WWE Backlash. How will he bounce back from his painful defeat and prepare for The Samoan Submission Machine?


Now we just need Joe to bury Roman, and all will be right in the world again.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Braun is going to be defending that eco-friendly belt. :braun


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

I got feel seth rollins go to face finn balor on raw. roman reigns is not likely wrestle on raw come feud with a smackdown star.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Wait, so the Riott Squad are suddenly Alexa's lackeys now too? How is an armbar on Mickie aggression towards them?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

> And what will be Bálor’s next move on Team Red?


Hopefully it will be to drop the goofy grinning and find some intensity again. 










Seriously wtf are they doing with Finn? Maybe a heel turn is in order.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Man, Braun and Seth are really going to have to carry this show while hopefully Drew McIntyre gets over quickly.

Outside of them, the entire landscape of this show looks like a total fucking train wreck right now.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Looking forward to the go-home show for the PPV I'm going to next week.

:mark:


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> Looking forward to the go-home show for the PPV I'm going to next week.
> 
> :mark:


First time seeing Rollins live?

We expect to hear you saying "BURN IT DOWN" through the speakers :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> First time seeing Rollins live?
> 
> We expect to hear you saying "BURN IT DOWN" through the speakers :lol


First time seeing him live in WWE, yes. Saw him in ROH in NYC years ago twice, but that's it...until next Sunday! Can't wait.

The inner-mark in me wants to yell it. :lol But anytime I go to sporting events or wrestling shows I'm usually on the quiet side. :lol We'll see.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> The inner-mark in me wants to yell it. :lol But anytime I go to sporting events or wrestling shows I'm usually on the quiet side. :lol We'll see.


You should definitely yell it! I did at Mania and Raw 

And hell, if I can muster up the courage to be a Roman Reigns fan surrounded by all his haters at the last 4 Manias lol, you can yell BURN IT DOWN :lol

I'm jealous btw, have a good time dude. We expect a report about how it was in person!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Ambrose Girl said:


> You should definitely yell it! I did at Mania and Raw
> 
> And hell, if I can muster up the courage to be a Roman Reigns fan surrounded by all his haters at the last 4 Manias lol, you can yell BURN IT DOWN :lol
> 
> I'm jealous btw, have a good time dude. We expect a report about how it was in person!


Thanks! First wrestling show in 6 years for me (No Way Out 2012), so I'm looking forward to it. It will serve as a nice warm-up for me if I go to WM next year since its also in NJ, which I probably will.

I'll definitely have a post on here about my experience. This is the same arena where Seth made his comeback from his knee-injury in 2016 when he came back and pedigreed Reigns after his match with AJ. Imagine if Dean came back at this very same arena, too? Would be pretty cool, but I'm not counting on it. Either way, it should be a good time. WWE is a better live experience than TV experience, (especially when you haven't attended a show in years) so I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

ROLLINS said:


> Thanks! First wrestling show in 6 years for me (No Way Out 2012), so I'm looking forward to it. It will serve as a nice warm-up for me if I go to WM next year since its also in NJ, which I probably will.
> 
> I'll definitely have a post on here about my experience. This is the same arena where Seth made his comeback from his knee-injury in 2016 when he came back and pedigreed Reigns after his match with AJ. Imagine if Dean came back at this very same arena, too? Would be pretty cool, but I'm not counting on it. Either way, it should be a good time. WWE is a better live experience than TV experience, (especially when you haven't attended a show in years) so I'm looking forward to it.


If Dean returns and you get to see it in person, I will hate you 

Haha nah, I don't think he's ready to return yet.

And I agree about WWE being better in person than on TV - so many times I've enjoyed a match in person then come online to read reviews and people were saying it was bad and I was confused cos I liked it LOL.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

What’s next for Braun? The Universal Championship, perhaps?

Here’s hoping they don’t feed Joe to Reigns at Backlash.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Time for Raw to once again be BRAUN.

:braun:


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

It's the go homeshow?
I was hoping there'd be a Rousey match, honestly.
But eh

I'm looking forward to Reigns bitching, though


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I need to see Brock pointed in a different direction. Maybe Braun or Lashley.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Please no more Brock/Reigns. Brock needs another opportunity entire now, doubt we'll see him in the ring again until SS anyway, hopefully putting Braun over.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

THE MAN said:


> I need to see Brock pointed in a different direction. Maybe Braun or Lashley.


Didn't realise you were such a Lesnar fan :brock3


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)




----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Has to be Stroman vs Reigns and winner faces Brock at money in the bank


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Brock said:


> Didn't realise you were such a Lesnar fan :brock3


I've always liked Brock;I just got tired of suplex city Brock who never loses. I prefer his initial incarnation a lot more.


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

Brock is likely not wrestle at money in the bank ppv.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm attending this Raw. Very curious for a Raw sandwiched between two WWE PPVs.


----------



## Broccoli Laser (Apr 21, 2018)

:braun


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Monday Night B*RAAAAUUUUUUU*N :braun

I'm gonna be mighty peeved with this audience if we don't get "Titus World Slide" chants.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I want Braun Smash, Ronda Break and Seth Gloat.
In any particular order. And of course, at the end, it should all be wonderful.

I want Reigns to be taken away, far, far away for his own safety and repackaged as a dancing bunny. He might get over then


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Man are they really gonna bail on the Roman project? If Brock went over 100% clean I’d believe it but that bullshit ending sounds like more PITY ME REIGNZ speech will open RAW:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Ambrose Girl said:


> If Dean returns and you get to see it in person, I will hate you
> 
> Haha nah, I don't think he's ready to return yet.
> 
> *And I agree about WWE being better in person than on TV *- so many times I've enjoyed a match in person then come online to read reviews and people were saying it was bad and I was confused cos I liked it LOL.


Wow, I'm totally the opposite, I like to go to house shows, I don't like TV's as much, I wouldn't pay for a ticket to one, I got to go to RAW in St. Louis for free, so I wasn't going to miss out, but they get boring to me. I end up checking my phone and even posting from the arena and miss a bunch of stuff I'd have noticed if I was watching on TV. I didn't even see the incident with Bayley skating by that guy that tried to hug her because I was posting online. :$


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

So Ronda is scheduled to appear
I'm happy now.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Now all WWE need to do is market a Titus slide whistle.


----------



## Le Duff Fluffer (May 12, 2014)

This is going to be the biggest pop for braun tonight


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Doubt I watch, RAW is full of people that I don’t care about.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

watching for Braun,Seth,and Alexa.

everything else can fuck off.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

BeckyLynchFan29 said:


> watching for Braun,Seth,and Alexa.
> 
> *everything else can fuck off.*


I think you need to listen to Alexa's speeches about why bullying is bad.


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hmmm, yeah after the preview & the LAMEST RR I'm just gonna.......


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Raw is such a chore to watch now...sucks that Seth is on it.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

If you don't like watching it since you only like Seth, why not watch it tomorrow and just skip to the Seth stuff? Or just watch something else and check on it now and then


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

Im excited Ronda is going to be on the show, i hope its more than just a run in, hip toss, arm bar stint tho.. but most likely not. ALSO!!! Nia jax finally got her side plates, this had made me very happy.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

The preview looks like shit, but I have nothing better to watch


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> The preview looks like shit, but I have nothing better to watch


Watching paint dry is better than watching RAW


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I just realized Coach is back.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

Even as a person who's going to tonight's show, I can't say I'm much hyped. I guess it could only get better from there. I'm just mostly excited to see KO/SZ for the 1st time together in their hometown.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Mordecay said:


> The preview looks like shit, but I have nothing better to watch


what you expect?

Raw got jobbed by the shakeup this year and most of the star power went to smackdown so I expect nothing from raw this year other then Bruan,Alexa,Seth they have nothing.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I think tonight might test my theory: that RAW is going to be the woman focused show. I think we'll see based on who gets the last segment. SD seems to just shove the women into one segment but RAW spaces it out. I mean sure, RAW has Ronda in it so she's top star but still, it seems like RAW is definitely going for the women's stuff first.


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Roman will get another title shot at Money in the bank.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

_*The only thing I am looking forward to in this raw is the fallout from Reigns losing to the Beast, Monday Night Rollins, Ronda Rousey and last seeing that Braun Strowman will do. The rest I can care less.*_


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Isuzu said:


> Roman will get another title shot at Money in the bank.



I think he is winning the briefcase. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Run CMC said:


> I think he is winning the briefcase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh god no...please no.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Run CMC said:


> I think he is winning the briefcase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh For Fucks sake you’re right. I think I just threw up a little :mj2


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Wins briefcase, cashes in after Braun puts Brock through three tables, drives a monster truck ontop of him, then flips it over, Brock gets up and F-5s Reigns and wins.
Reigns cuts another promo about how he's not giving up.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> Wins briefcase, cashes in after Braun puts Brock through three tables, drives a monster truck ontop of him, then flips it over, Brock gets up and F-5s Reigns and wins.
> Reigns cuts another promo about how he's not giving up.




This sounds basically exactly how I would see them scripting it too. Lmao. Another year until coronation damnit! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boxing55 (Aug 18, 2016)

chad patton	
chad patton
@chadpattonwwe

I understand i made an incorrect decision & want to apologize. During the #UniversalTitle match at #WWEGRR, i saw Brock Lesnar go thru the cage first and was concerned for the health and safety of both superstars.

From #https://mobile.twitter.com/chadpattonwwe/status/991074626578141185#tweet_991074626578141185

kurt angle is likely open up the show.referees say make the wrong decision.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

What a stupid storyline. Should've just had Reigns win and gotten it over with already. YET another match between the two would be RIDICULOUS; and not in the good way.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Even I'm sick of this at this point. Why is WWE dragging this out? So Brock can beat the record of a title that isn't even the same as the one he holds??? It's so fucking stupid fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> What a stupid storyline. Should've just had Reigns win and gotten it over with already. YET another match between the two would be RIDICULOUS; and not in the good way.


Yep, it should have been a once and done deal with Reigns winning at Mania. What they are doing now is just terrible and isn't doing Reigns (or Lesnar) any favors.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I have a theory - they really are trying to make Reigns "the guy". Cena did the whole "hustle, loyalty, respect" thing and regardless of how you feel, he really did become "the guy".
I think they're trying to do the same with Roman - the whole "never give up, I work my ass off for the fans, Lesnar is just Vince's boy and a part-time champion". 

It makes sense to me - it's one big thing to get Reigns over but in the worst way possible because Cena is literally up there with Hogan in the fact he's a face that both kids and adults can love (just hold the smark moments). They're trying to do the same with Reigns I think.

Or I could be wrong and it's really just to go "nope sorry Punk isn't the longest yadda yadda Lesnar is!"


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Braun should be the one to beat Brock at this point.

Roman needs to be removed from TV for several months. Have Joe kayfabe injure him or something at Backlash, which would be consistent with Joe's promos toward Roman, and give you an excuse to take him off TV for an extended duration so that his "fuck off and die" heat can cool off a bit. Leave him off TV at least until Summerslam. Then he needs to return as a heel going after Seth in the midcard scene, or something, and have him do something extremely heelish--maybe cost Seth the title at SS in a very heelish way. Beyond that or something similar to it, I don't see how you salvage him, assuming there's anything left to be salvaged at this point. Could be that he's just ruined by now.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The problem for me is that Brock is just a one-trick-pony. He shows up at a PPV, Suplex City (Bitch), F-5, leave.
That's it. There's no story, no character, nothing.
Heyman is the character.

What I'd like to see is Roman injured storyline-wise for a few months, show up, challenge Lesnar, Lesnar interrupts Heyman, accepts it on RAW, they go at it, Lesner almost loses on RAW but overcomes - a bit like the HHH/Shelton match. Then at the next PPV, Roman can win.
It makes sense to me instead of this "arrive, win a match, smile, leave". They're not even building anyone up to win - Lesnar already fought Strowman, Joe, whoever. At this stage unless it's Bobby Lashley, Lesnar's already "conquered" all the main eventers either current or past that could face him now.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

I hope BRAUN goes around Raw with the GRR belt as if it's the greatest thing in the world.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Xobeh said:


> The problem for me is that Brock is just a one-trick-pony. He shows up at a PPV, Suplex City (Bitch), F-5, leave.
> That's it. There's no story, no character, nothing.
> Heyman is the character.


Same here. I find him incredibly boring and honestly don't get much of his appeal these days. Heyman is the only thing that's interesting about Brock right now. And honestly, this has been the case for a while now.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

:lol wwe.com put up an article about the ref apologizing. Roman Reigns is expected to address this tonight.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I tried to find that article but got to this instead:
http://www.wwe.com/videos/exclusive-angles-of-titus-oneils-epic-greatest-royal-rumble-tumble

Totally worth it.
But can you link the article you're on about please?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

So predictable.



Sincere said:


> Raw crowd will almost certainly shit on the show once WWE trots Roman's sorry ass out to cut some lame promo whining about Brock not being there, and about how he should have won at GRR.





Sincere said:


> Roman/Brock aint over yet. They ended that all 'controversially' on purpose. And did you see how much Brock was selling being hurt, while Roman looked like he could still go? They're doing this again, and again, and again, until they put the title on Roman, then they'll do it some more.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

So more of Roman crying like a little bitch? Great :eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Honestly this is going to make Roman sound like he is whining. Not a good look for your top face.


----------



## Makish16 (Aug 31, 2016)

He has to overcome the odds some way =( 

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

Xobeh said:


> I tried to find that article but got to this instead:
> http://www.wwe.com/videos/exclusive-angles-of-titus-oneils-epic-greatest-royal-rumble-tumble
> 
> Totally worth it.
> But can you link the article you're on about please?


http://www.wwe.com/shows/greatest-royal-rumble/2018/article/brock-lesnar-roman-reigns-steel-cage-match-controversy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

So if Roman wins, that would necessitate at least one rematch with Brock and probably more. They need to put this to bed for a while.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

I feel like a fool for believing they had moved on from Brock/Roman.

This has got to one of the worst top title feuds in WWE history, and Jinder Mahal was WWE champion last year...

It's been so much worse than Orton/Bray and Jinder/Orton.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I do wonder who Ronda is gonna beat up today


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

American_Nightmare said:


> I do wonder who Ronda is gonna beat up today


Roman? Heyman? Both?

Please? I mean, we can only wish, right?


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm thinking Alexa Bliss calls her out.


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

Definitely not watching. The WWE wonders why they are losing ratings forcing Roman each week


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

FUCK OFF WITH THIS FEUD.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991098603895603200


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

If you would have told me three years ago that WWE could make me tire of a Brock reign, I wouldn't have believed it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> If you would have told me three years ago that WWE could make me tire of a Brock reign, I wouldn't have believed it.


 I'm tired of Brock-Roman, still fine with the rest.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

THE MAN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991098603895603200


:lol WTF are they going to have Reigns address I wonder. I'm down for nothing less than him beating up Kurt Angle.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*BROCK U ARE STILL THE FATHER! :maury*


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Ready.. For whatever this show is now...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW is in Quebec tonight, should be lively.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Asmodeus said:


> :lol WTF are they going to have Reigns address I wonder. I'm down for nothing less than him beating up Kurt Angle.


 Probably the looks on management backstage. The Big Dog still hasn't wised up.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Alright let's see how this goes...


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

So like how are they going to build towards Backlash when the biggest matches are split by brands lol


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait.. Did Cole just call a network only PPV a "televised" event?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The boos.

:lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Asmodeus said:


> I'm down for nothing less than him beating up Kurt Angle.


Something..._anything_...


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The best thing about the GRR


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol Those fucking boos are DEEP brother..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Canada....real crowds.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Starting off the show the worst way possible.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

Its The Big Dog

:laugh:


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

they lighting his ass up..lolll


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Therapy said:


> Wait.. Did Cole just call a network only PPV a "televised" event?


It was on regular PPV where I live, so technically it was televised :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Canada doesn't fuck around.

Montreal. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

LMAO those boos :lmao


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Canada shitting all over the nurtured puppy


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

WOW, that was clearly boos. Not even cheering at all.
Je t'aime le Que... whatever they are.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

What the fuck is that shit on Graves' head? I mean really?


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

The crowd completely shitting on Roman lol


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Only 10 pages?!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> Canada doesn't fuck around.
> 
> Montreal. :mark:


It sucks we don't get many PPVs or anything, normally our crowds are pretty into it.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Of course cameras point out the two fans in the arena cheering for Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The best part is this isn't a televisied PPV so they're refusing to show videos - normally they have to only show stills because of contracts.
So is this Ryback 2.0 all over again?


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

corey graves looks like someone just drop a huge load on his head. What a douche


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> It sucks we don't get many PPVs or anything, normally our crowds are pretty into it.


I agree. Would love to see Toronto get another WM. Crowd at WM 18 was great.

This crowd is destroying him.

:lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes let's overshadow Braun's victory with this nonsense. fpalm


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Kami is gonna get a king's welcome here


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Graves actually looks like a damn cockatoo. :lmao

Like, is he trying to be The Red Rooster's successor or something? :Wat?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Who does Montreal hate more?

Roman or HBK?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

LOL at vince still telling the commentators to say We're the bizarro land...no, nobody likes this fuck.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Here they go.. Padding the crowd booing the fuck out of him...


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

That booking is so fucking stupid.

And oh my god, the boos! :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> Of course cameras point out the two fans in the arena cheering for Roman.


Like they do with a plethora of talent. They also focused on fans giving him thumbs down.


----------



## Mickey19 (Aug 26, 2014)

If the commentators have to explain the 'incorrect' audience reaction every other week, then it's not the crowd that's the problem here.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

No more of this fucking guy.
:MAD


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

might be the biggest boo I've ever heard for roman lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Canada crowds>>US crowds>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Saudi Arabia crowds


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

Roman sucks lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Crowd boos when Roman says he's NOT champion. You think they'd cheer that lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No excuses. Proceeds to whine about it.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Had to step away really quickly, what did Reigns say at the start?


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

I almost feel bad for Reigns cause in a way he don't deserve all this hate its Vince who keeps putting him in these postions.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Shut the fuck up Roman

"Roman sucks" chants :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Montreal is sooo lit right now this is great 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Who the fuck thought this promo was a good idea


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Joe is a hypocrite. He didn't win the IC title either like he said he would. You're also a loser, dude :lmao


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

JOE JOE JOE JOE


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

sorry roman cant hear you because of all those boos lol


----------



## arch.unleash (Aug 31, 2016)

Don't worry guys, they like him in the US, it's just Canada is full of weirdos :cole


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Were here...

YES!

I've been wanting Roman/Jinder since 2017.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

JINDER?

WTF?

:lmao

This company, man.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

DrewHLMW said:


> might be the biggest boo I've ever heard for roman lol


Nah, nothing will ever beat the night after WM34 after Roman defeated the Undertaker.


----------



## BeckyLynchFan29 (May 24, 2016)

great Jinder the jobber.

this show is off to a good start tonight lol.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Gyno Mahal.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> JINDER?
> 
> WTF?
> 
> ...


The crowd is shitting on everything, I love it.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

There's one way to get Roman over...here comes Jinder. :lmao


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Roman looks really tired...hardcore Jetlag.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Two of the worst people employed that were thrust to the forefront within the past year. Lovely stuff.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

WTF? Is Kurt just letting people come out to fuck around with Roman?


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Who really cares about the Reigns/Joe Backlash match? Really?


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

One of these men looks like a star.

The other is Roman Reigns.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

I can't wait to not watch Roman against Brock.


----------



## Pronk255 (Jan 23, 2018)

Calling it: Jinder costs Roman his match at Backlash


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Can we at least have a Reigns match tonight?


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

really hope Joe wins but i highly doubt he will


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Hahahahaha Roman Jinder feud? Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha FUCK YOU ROMAN YOU ARE DELETED 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

OMG fpalm

And I thought this couldn't get any worse, Jinder and Roman, fuck this shit

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Joe's gonna put the Big Dog to sleep. :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Jinder getting some cheers.

:lol


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

Take 875 trying to get roman over the jinder tales


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

"I'm not here to make excuses" i got cheated ..... that's an excuse


----------



## Mr. Wrestling X (Jun 28, 2011)

Jinder/Reigns:mark:


----------



## Michael Myers 1991 (Sep 27, 2016)

You both suck


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

"You both suck" :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Jinder with that home country support......

Oops, I'm sorry that's Anti Roman Support.


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

Crowd doesn't know who to boo


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Sami Zayn with that pop


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

That Zayn pop doe.....!!!


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

:lol :lol

Fucking hell, bringing out all the geeks now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

"You both suck!" :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jinder has had a longer WWE title reign long than all of Reigns reigns (lol) combined. LET THAT SINK IN


----------



## Abisial (Mar 5, 2015)

Heel Sami is a GEEK, he's what people pretended "goofy" Ambrose was. END THE CORNINESS.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

Jinder Botchal oh joy lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Jinder more over than Roman :lmao

This guy is done.


----------



## taker1986 (Sep 14, 2016)

That pop for sami.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

They found the one place in the world where Zayn gets a big pop lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

That is one over cab driver.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Crowd was with Jinder til he said he'll win the universal title. Then they were like "na chill" :maury


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Crowd was split 50/50 there. Chanted you both suck. LOL.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Dream Match is nigh!







:reigns2


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Zayn is here woooooooo


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Love their excuse for why Sami didn't go to Saudi Arabia lol.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

"You both suck" :lmao

Sami Zayn pop holy.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

jinder national heroe


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Aren't Jinder & Zayn both from Canada?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Watch KO not get half the pop Zayn got....

WATCH!


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I really like that blonde.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

sami to the rescue 

this crowd is awesome lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That KO pop. Holy shit.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tonight is gonna be fun :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I want to see Roman vs. Sami. That would be a cool match.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Watch KO not get half the pop Zayn got....
> 
> WATCH!


Wrong ha


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Reigns vs Sami? Yes :mark


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I love this crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Gotta admit. Jinder has more of the look than The Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that Sami basically ignored Jinder when he said he wanted to face Roman and Jinder was all mad :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Watch KO not get half the pop Zayn got....
> 
> WATCH!


NM....

DAAAAYUUUUM!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Kami...hometown heroes.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

I bet this becomes a tag match. Jinder and Roman vs Sammy and Kevin.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Speak English Owen's!


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

It's impossible to make French sound manly.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

So will it be a triple threat match or fatal 4 way?


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Make it a 4 way lol owens


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Oui! chants 

Owens' fleur-de-lis shirt is a very nice touch, though. :bjpenn


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

Headliner said:


> I love this crowd.


It’s why I can’t understand for the life of me why WWE comes Canada for televised events seemingly a couple times ever three years .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

OUI chants! :sodone


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Why are they all obsessed with fighting with Reigns?


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

They're like a pack of fucking lions fighting over the scraps of a hyena, this is hilarious. Reigns doesn't even get a say.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Playa, you know what time it is.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jinder's face when the crowd booed him :lmao OMG :lol


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

Sami is a national treasure.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Kevin sounded like he won.


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

we're getting a four way arent we lol


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Line up all the Canadians so Roman can whip your collective asses.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

So when is the next universal title match?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lashley coming out to crickets and getting boo'd...thank god.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

8 man tag incoming


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Lashley slowed down when he approached the ring! Hahahahaha!

He didn't want to get his azz TITUSED!


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

The Quebec french accent is the most horrible thing ever. So grating. Even the southern mainland dumbasses' accent isn't as bad.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

6 man tag match people!


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

The fuck? They just gonna have the entire roster on in the first 20 minute?


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

6 man tag match playa


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

Found our main event 6 man tag match after that opening....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Canadians hate Roman. It's a conspiracy.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Seeing Braun and Reigns doesn't seem right.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Get Braun the fuck away from Roman.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

6 man tag team match, playa]


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Do NOT use Strowman in this Roman attempt FUCK OFF 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Reigns lookin like a B-player, in the ring with Lashley and BRAUN.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

The ONLY time Braun will get boo'd that much. That's still more cheers than Roman will ever get, LMAO.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Why is Bruan helping any of them, especially Roman?


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Why the fuck would Braun help Reigns?


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman getting Lashley booed :lol


----------



## SiON (May 28, 2014)

I want to see Scott Steiner run a mathematical equation on the chances of all the talent in the ring beat him...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

6 man tag incoming PLAYA!!!!


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

nope not a four way its gonna be a 6 or 8 man tag how unexciting


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That opening segment made no sense.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Why would Braun come out and help Roman? They were trying to kill each other just weeks ago!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Vegeta said:


> Roman getting Lashley booed :lol


Lashley is overrated anyway.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The plan to get Reigns over: ruin two hometown heroes, let the most over face go against them to help the heels, then later on we get a tag match.

But Ronda so joyful.
I wonder if Elias can sing in French?


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

And thats how you bury Braun Stroman as a babyface...


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

They’re trying to get Brauns overness on Roman. This is bullshit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Roman just got Braun and Lashley booed :lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Whenever I see Elias now, I'm reminded of Cole fanboying over him at the GRR fpalm God, that was so annoying.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias with his special tea


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Yeah, nice way of treating the most over guys on the show today, pair them with Mahal and feed them to Lashley and Strowman again


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Hottest crowd of the year, nothing will touch it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Using Braun to try to help gets Reigns cheered.

:ha

I was scared they were going to send Seth out there.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Roman killed it on the mic tonight. Rather he killed the mic. :reigns2


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

6 man tag main event then?? Looking forward to Mickie/Natalya, just hope the other two don't get involved but who am i kidding???


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> That opening segment made no sense.


 You expect more from someone who has been pushing Roman like this for 4 years?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> Roman getting Lashley booed :lol


Lashley and Braun attacked the hometown heroes Kevin and Sami.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

i bet tonight we will see another screwjob fuckery :vince8


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

@HBKRollins @ROLLINS y'all got some sick azz sigs!!!!

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooooh!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> Using Braun to try to help gets Reigns cheered.
> 
> :ha
> 
> I was scared they were going to send Seth out there.


Just wait for the pop Seth will get :mark


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

What WWE is doing to Braun is fucking disgusting to witness. KEEP HIM AWAY FROM ROMAN UNLESS HE'S BEATING THE SHIT OUT OF HIM.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Faces or not, Braun and Roman should never be buddies and any act of helping one another is purely coincidence that either becomes a Rock/Austin punch exchange or intense staredown.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Well at least Reigns will finally be in action on RAW tonight.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

That entire segment legit got Braun and Lashley booed. So unnecessary. Fuck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Only BASED Braun could beat up Kami and not get utterly hated on by a Quebecois crowd. 

And it's time for Cuckada to man up and walk...with Elias! :trips9


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Using Braun to try to help gets Reigns cheered.
> 
> :ha
> 
> I was scared they were going to send Seth out there.


It's not going to work with KO and Sami on the other side. I do like the idea of Braun and Lashley as B&B Security to protect Roman from the boos,


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Elias sweet tunes :lenny


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Dolorian said:


> Lashley and Braun attacked the hometown heroes Kevin and Sami.


 They booed Lashley the moment his music hit to try save Roman. The beat down was getting cheered.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

The two hometown favourite heroes are literally teaming with the fucking heel to get Roman over.
Just put Brock suplexing Ronda ffs and have Roman save her - it'll get him over faster than him getting booed every time his song plays.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> They cheered Lashley the moment his music hit to try save Roman. The beat down was getting cheered.


The boos came in whenever they attacked Sami or Kevin.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Mouthbreathers. :lol An oldie, but a goody.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

Soooo.... Rollins vs Balor in an IC title feud?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias is pretty damn over tonight. :mark


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Matches for tonight



Spoiler: .



Bobby Roode vs. Elias
Authors of Pain vs. Local competitors
Sasha Banks vs. Ruby Riott
Roman Reigns, Braun Strowman & Bobby Lashley vs. Kevin Owens, Sami Zayn & Jinder Mahal.
​​​​​​​Baron Corbin vs. No Way Jose
​​​​​​​Natalya vs. Mickie James
IC Title Match: Seth Rollins vs. Finn Balor


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

So...SO much better than your typical lame American crowds.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Dolorian said:


> Lashley and Braun attacked the hometown heroes Kevin and Sami.


Exactly. I thought that was obvious, but nope of course people have to blame Roman for absolutely fuckin everything as per usual.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Fuck, I love Montreal :lol


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is Elias a face or heel? I can't even tell anymore.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

I really like Elias. I barely watch at this point, but i always enjoy this guy when he is on.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Oh boy, another 6 man tag team match tonight. :eyeroll

Braun teaming with Roman. Are we supposed to forget there were multiple incidents of attempted murder in their feud last year? :lmao

So now who the fuck knows where this whole Roman/Brock mess is going. fpalm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Exactly. I thought that was obvious, but nope of course people have to blame Roman for absolutely fuckin everything as per usual.


Of course, gotta score those SmarkPoints with the anti-Reigns rhetoric.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Montreal putting Chicago to SHAMEEEEEEE. This crowd is keeping my eyes on the tv. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Elias: "*Hold your applause*, and SHUT your mouths!!"

*Crowd applauds Elias*

Elias: "This will ONLY work if you LISTEN!!" 

:lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Elias needs to go over this jobber.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

They cooled off Roode baddddddd. Even Montreal didn't really sing along to his theme.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Seth vs Balor should be good, the rest seems shit.

I'm out.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Bobby Roode does absolutely nothing for me. Super boring wrestler.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Why are people complaining about Roman & Braun teaming up? KO and Sami spent years trying to murder each other and now they're BFFs :lmao Things change lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

This Bizarro World where the fans cheer the heels. :cole


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

So, are they stretching out the Brock/Reigns shit until SS? And people really wonder why people complain about this push? REALLY?


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

I quite like his entrance, but that's as far as it goes for Roode for me


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> So, are they stretching out the Brock/Reigns shit until SS? And people really wonder why people complain about this push? REALLY?


If New York doesn't shit on that match....


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Bobby Roode does absolutely nothing for me. Super boring wrestler.


The only thing interesting about him is his theme.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

The May 7th Raw is going to have the same 6 man tag match as tonight??


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> If New York doesn't shit on that match....


Oh, they will without a doubt.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Getting real bored of Roode’s shtick :serious:


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

The prospect of Roman winning the title in Brooklyn. :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Elias got the win last week so per 50/50 bookings that means Rhode wins tonight.


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Do they still chant "You Screwed Bret" in Montreal?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why are people complaining about Roman & Braun teaming up? KO and Sami spent years trying to murder each other and now they're BFFs :lmao Things change lol.


At least we have an explanation for that one. And because it doesn't help Braun at all teaming with the most hated guy in the roster


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Did Elias forget his black jeans in Saudi Arabia?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't wait to see Roman get boo'd again :lmao


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Why are people complaining about Roman & Braun teaming up? KO and Sami spent years trying to murder each other and now they're BFFs :lmao Things change lol.




They didn’t literally try to commit murder with vehicles multiple times. This is absurd Braun would give two shits about Roman. If Braun doesn’t turn on Roman in this match it’s a fucking joke. They have a blood feud that should never end. Sami and KO everyone knows have been friends forever so thats “believable”. Roman and Braun? Lol no. This maybe the dumbest worst attempt thus far to make the Roman project work. And it requires the worst storytelling ever. Fuck this may be it for me if Braun doesn’t kill Roman during or after the match.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Sazer Ramon said:


> Do they still chant "You Screwed Bret" in Montreal?


They haven't yet. Maybe people have finally moved on from that..


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I get they're testing the waters with the in ring advertising to move to online for TV shows but fuck off.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Only upside of the opening segment is that Reigns is wrestling tonight. He hasn't had a match on RAW since the gauntlet match on February 19th.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hate these unnecessary in match commercials.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell, I thought that the promos during matches were going to stop after the GRR, I guess not :fuck


----------



## DrewHLMW (Apr 4, 2018)

so are we seriously just getting ppv commercials during matches noe for teh forseeable future, thats not gonna be annoying


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Seriously, do Corey/Cole talk to Coach unless they're mocking him? I mean to respond to him seriously within a second or two. Usually he says something and is either mocked or else ignored for around 5-15 seconds


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Now a real commercial. :lmao


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

This will only be a good show if Braun murders Reigns during the tag match.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Man I've gotten so sick and tired of seeing the same matches every week. 

RAW sucks now...Jesus I can't wait for Ambrose to come back.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These two guys are the definition of meh in the ring..


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Will Bobby Roode ever have any real character development? His entrance music is nice and he’s a good wrestler but man is he boring for me atm :/


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

PavelGaborik said:


> Man I've gotten so sick and tired of seeing the same matches every week.
> 
> RAW sucks now...Jesus I can't wait for Ambrose to come back.


So you can watch him in the same matches ever week?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Please win Elias! :mark


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Nothing special about Bobby roode


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Looks like Roode can't TALK to Elias.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Well, that was weird..


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Roode needs to turn heel at some point. I hate him as a face.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

What a weird finish to a pointless rematch.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"he may have stretched his legs"
Blue Gloves Man, stop acting.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was no where near his throat. Looks like he hits collar bone.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

GREAT sell job by Roode, he needs to turn Heel tomorrow tho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bit of a long match to do an injury angle.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Cmon Elias, now that he is having trouble breathing this is the perfect time to attack him further with your guitar and a chair on the neck into a ringpost :mark:


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

virus21 said:


> So you can watch him in the same matches ever week?


When him and Jordan come back it'll create a little more wigglee room. Sucks we lost Joe..


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

The camera angle they show and zoom in on shows Roode's throat not even coming close to making contact with anything...

:lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Man gets throat crushed *move to the next segment*


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Roode is actually more unlikable as a face then he is as a heel. Talk about a mindfuck.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I've lost hope WWE will ever give Roode some sort of push/character development on the main roster, unfortunately


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Those in match commercials make this show feel extra long.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Can we please get more of the crowd completely shitting on Reigns during a promo? Highlight of the show for me so far :mark:


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Charly :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

AOP about to be boo'd out of the building.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

RIP local jobbers


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

AOP squash incoming. :mark


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Holy shit the jobbers got entrances


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

Fun fact: Jean-Paul and Francois are 3.0, who are best known for being 1-time Chikara Campeones de Parejas. :sk


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

AOP are so fucking bad lol


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That super collider move sucks!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

First time I've ever heard AOP of the mic.... Maybe that's why they're never on it :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

They are shit on the mic :lmao


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Seth next.

:mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> AOP are so fucking bad lol


But still better than The Club.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

The Absence of Pop wins again.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Please no more Balor for Rollins, let's see him move on from Balor and the Miz.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Monday Night Rollins up next :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> But still better than The Club.


Nah at least the Club got reactions when they first showed up.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

AOP not bad on the mic, but it work better with a manager....


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

I like the AoP. They're pretty good for their characters.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Excited for Seth!!!


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> Please no more Balor for Rollins, let's see him move on from Balor and the Miz.


Agreed. Bring on Drew McIntyre :mark:

Hell, I'll even take Ziggler :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth gonna kick off Hour 2. roud


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Trophies said:


> AOP not bad on the mic, but it work better with a manager....


They literally just screamed random shit...


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> Agreed. Bring on Drew McIntyre :mark:
> 
> Hell, I'll even take Ziggler :lol


Or Elias, Jordan, a returning Ambrose. There are options besides Balor/Miz.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That pop.

:mark:


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

:lol No one is going to tell their kids about that..


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Braun got a belt for winning the greatest royal rumble?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Burn it Down :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THIS LOVE FOR SETH.

:mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Standing Ovation :mark


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Sigh... more of Seth having to waste time with Mr. try-hard underwear model fpalm


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Seriously, what is with that blone in the white sweater, why is she being shown so often?


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

no more Animals, he was told to switch it to maniacs


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Holy shit, this reaction.

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

:mark :mark :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991119758677307394


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

This is bonkers


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

This man is way more over than Strowman


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

MORE PPVS IN CANADA!!


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Cool to see how over Seth is nowadays... such a contrast compared to how despised he was during his Universal title run :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

This is the type of reaction a real star gets :mark


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Fans LOVE him.

:trips8


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I’m no Rollins mark, but he deserves Roman’s spot.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Wrestlemania seriously needs to go back to Canada one of these years


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Rollins is probably getting shit backstage for soaking in fan appreciation for too long.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

HOLY SHIT!!!! This FUCKING OVATION for Seth Rollins :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins over af.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth, all that travel. They do call it the Intercontinental title. :draper2


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Just put every show in Toronto/Montreal/NYC.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Again, why did they choose Roman as "the guy"? They have Drew, they have Rollins, they have Braun and yet we still have to endure seeing Roman getting all the top matches


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

OH GOD, STOP WITH THE REIGNS SHIT.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

Jesus. Rollins is over as fuck.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Trying to get Rollins to put over Roman :eyeroll


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Alright Rollins speak the fuck already. The crowd can't even get a decent chant going.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Now they're using Seth to get Roman over. :lmao :lmao


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

ROLLINS said:


> Fans LOVE him.
> 
> :trips8


mini-Hogan 02 reaction for Mr. Rollins. nice.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth wants Brock. Seth is an idiot to blow Roman.


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Just pull the trigger already. When was the last time a guy was THIS over ? Bryan.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Meh, more Balor...way to kill the mood.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, Rollins.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991106116195991552


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Here comes Smiley McSmiles.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

More Brock hate. Get over it, Seth. Brock is a star who gets star treatment. You'd know if you were a star.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

The rainbow ranger is back.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Turn heel, Balor.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Balor sporting the LGBT colors with the classic shit eating grin. I can't.:done


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Fucking hell Seth, don't put over Roman, that's the kiss of death


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Balor sucks send him to the B show.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Seth... You want to be the midcard king... the workhorse champion.... you fool!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Rainbow Finn is back. Not in Saudi Arabia obviously.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Is this really happening? We're on the "Lesnar IZ BAD" show now?
Ronda is gonna come out an declare her intent to wrestle every RAW now ffs.
This is just... what the fuck even is the point of this?

And no, Finn, your name is "Smiles".


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

That was hella gay, Seth turned around and finn goes "I like that Butt"


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Nevermind.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

“I like this butt” - Finn Balor 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

“I like that but” wearing a rainbow shirt :lmao


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Why is the miztourage still a thing with Miz on SDL now? LOL


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck that was unreal....Seth is so over :mark

Can't wait for the match.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

More tag matches just f off already


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

WHY are they STILL using Miz's music???


----------



## Shane Banks (Oct 10, 2015)

So why wont WWE do a mania in Canada, HOLY SHIT. This crowd is the hottest crowd I have ever seen seen I started watching in mid 2004?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I love how the big East Coast cities actually know how to be wrestling fans. These are the type of crowds that used to be a big part of making the Attitude Era so memorable.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Finn vs Seth AGAIN [emoji849]


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Watch Balor win the title tonight.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

These guys.

:mj4


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Axel and Dallas only get their own music on Arabia


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Those shirts :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

"I like that but" 

Seeds planted for a sexual orientation turn! :mark: 8*D


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess it will be Rollins vs Balor at Extreme Rules after Backlash.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Those shirts lmfao


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

"Gaylor"


----------



## GimmeABreakJess (Jan 30, 2011)

Lots of clusterfuck promos tonight...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

These jobbers are doing Seth and Finn no favors.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

"I like that but"

Finn Balor 2018


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

I love how they've used the two most over guys on Raw, Braun and Seth, to get Roman over tonight. The fucking desperation is palpable. :lmao :lmao

Just please don't ruin them. They're the only good parts on Raw right now unless Drew can get over quickly.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's promo :mark: YES BABY YES <3 The defending of his boy Roman <3 The fighting champion talk <3 Not being like Brock <3 Seth's attempt at French <3 The love he got shown <3


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Seth getting Finn boo'd.....how OVER is this guy


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LMAO Seth "what the hell are those?!" :lmao Then him and Finn huddling to discuss it! LOL.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Balor with the non-stop grin.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Axel and Dallas are entertaining the fuck out of me right now. The Miz has rubbed off on them! :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Finn leaves Rollins laid out.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

Tripping Worldwide lmfao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Why does Seth always laugh and smile when babyfaces blindside him? Eh, BE ANGRY!!!!


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

TITUS WORLDSLIIIIIDDDEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Tripping Worldwide :lmao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Tripping Worldwide :ha


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Ruby's sexy goth Ass up next!

she loves Anal an ex boyfriend said on twitter, love her even more.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

I want Strowman to be the only one standing after the main event. Him and Roman stare down and Braun throws him 20 feet. I can’t get over a blood feud becoming best buds like this. I’m furious and this hurts Braun bad. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Tripping Worldwide. :lmao


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Holy crap, Seth is so fucking over. Like, I knew he was over, but HOLY SHIT :O

Balor getting booed :lol Hopefully he completes his heel turn tonight so this rivalry can get interesting.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't care for Balor but they're sabotaging him with this LGBT promotion. Look at Rollins and Balor in terms of their symbols. Seth has some badass looking crosshair with his initials in metal band font, Finn's is a fucking rainbow.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Just seeing Titus tripping made me laugh all over again :lmao


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

With that reaction I have to ask: Why isn’t Seth FOTC?


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

The gay shit is more annoying than feminism. When will Vince stop all the fucking virtue signaling?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Black Man said:


> Holy crap, Seth is so fucking over. Like, I knew he was over, but HOLY SHIT :O
> 
> Balor getting booed :lol Hopefully he completes his heel turn tonight so this rivalry can get interesting.


Seth's reaction was right up there with the hometown guys of KO and Zayn. Like...how is that possible?

:trips8


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> With that reaction I have to ask: Why isn’t Seth FOTC?


Because Roman Reigns.....


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan (Feb 8, 2014)

Balor's rainbow shirt just makes him look like a jackass. Wear a rainbow wristband or whatever, if you want to support the LGBT.

Those colors just don't fit the theme. I half expect him to bust out the Dude Love jig.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Dat Liv, Dat Charley :datass


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Oh right, this Sasha/Bayley thing is still going. Sigh...


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I think Seth actually got a bigger more sustained pop than KO and Sami did!! This is the most popular Seth's been in his entire time in WWE.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Liv Morgan seems like a fangirl of Ruby Riott's punk band.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Oh right, this Sasha/Bayley thing is still going. Sigh...


They just need to legit start the feud....


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

The riot squad ring entrance reminds me of dance routine u learn in kindergarten. doesn't represent them well. 

I dig them tho. Some of my favorite call ups from past two years.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I dislike Ruby Riott's ring gear. That weird one long pant leg, one short pant leg look is hideous.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

HBKRollins said:


> They just need to legit start the feud....


Yes, they have seriously dragged it out to the point that I don't even care anymore.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Looking forward to Sasha Banks/Bianca Bel-Air feud one day.


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

All those Tattoos on Ruby, I just don't understand why...not attractive in the least bit.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Dolorian said:


> Yes, they have seriously dragged it out to the point that I don't even care anymore.


I hope the matches are good though, I still have hope.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Oh good... a women’s segment. I was wondering when I was going to get a bathroom break (Y)


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

If Rollins had the Shawn Michaels or Klique killer instinct, he wouldn't put over his Boy Roman, he would lobby backstage for his spot because he has EVERYTHING to back it up.

Misplaced Millennial humility.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Didn’t Sasha say some shit about her being one of the best women wrestlers ever?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Congrats WWE. You have successfully turned me off Sasha Banks. :sasha3


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Riott Squad: "We are not a random group"

Sure :eyeroll


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Mango13 said:


> All those Tattoos on Ruby, I just don't understand why...not attractive in the least bit.


I don’t know why women ruin their bodies like that. They all think they’re edgy and cool but they really just have daddy issues most likely.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awareness said:


> I don't care for Balor but they're sabotaging him with this LGBT promotion. Look at Rollins and Balor in terms of their symbols. Seth has some badass looking crosshair with his initials in metal band font, Finn's is a fucking rainbow.


Vince is doing it on purpose :vince


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

I really wish Cole would stop saying it's boss time every 3 seconds.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Did Sarah Logan really just try to attack Sasha in front of the ref? Or did Ruby have him distracted, I didn't see :lol


----------



## ManiaSeason2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Ambrose Girl said:


> *I think Seth actually got a bigger more sustained pop than KO and Sami did!!* This is the most popular Seth's been in his entire time in WWE.


I didn't hear that. But he really should have been on Smackdown. He's huge right now, and prolly their biggest star for frequent watchers and diehards. 

He's done the same matchups on raw already. Why they waiting to someone gets old or hurt before we see him lock up with Styles, Nak, Corbin, Benjamin, and Almas.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I thought Sasha was going for a suicide dive. I'm glad she didn't attempt it :lol


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Cole: "It's boss time!!!"


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Oh good... a women’s segment. I was wondering when I was going to get a bathroom break (Y)


Bonus points for also being during halftime of the 6er's/C's game. Good job, 'E.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> I thought Sasha was going for a suicide dive. I'm glad she didn't attempt it :lol


Has she done one since that botch ? :lmao


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ruby Riott is so drab. The whole Riott Squad are


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991124440237985794


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

Who is that Alexa clone in the Riot Squad?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Has she done one since that botch ? :lmao


Nope :lol

She honestly needs to just take that out of her arsenal all together. She's gonna break her neck one day if she doesn't.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't know, I like Ruby Riott and think she's a decent journeywoman type with a unique look.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That cannibal was sick


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Sarah and Liv yelling things throughout this match sound like a couple of birds squawking :lol


----------



## Mango13 (Aug 22, 2016)

wkc_23 said:


> Nope :lol
> 
> She honestly needs to just take that out of her arsenal all together. She's gonna break her neck one day if she doesn't.


Hopefully the last one she did where she almost killed herself was the wake up call she needed.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

That cannonball was pretty cool tbh :agree:


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Ruby getting kinda thicc :book


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

very good match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ruby should have won on that. :cuss:


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Sasha having a good match tonight though


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That cannonball was cool!


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I still think the Riott Squad is pointless lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I would def. smash Liv's face. :curry2


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Ruby is getting pretty good. Sasha is still a botch queen.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a good match.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That slide is gonna get Titus over so hard.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Liv used to be way hotter in NXT. That gear and make up isn't doing her any favours.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This Alexa vs Nia feud is so boring now.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Another moment of Bliss :lmao


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good match! They have great chemistry in the ring together.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Now 100% convinced the trip was a work

Haha bliss i love her


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Moment of Bliss is amazing lololololol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

I love Alexa’s moments of Bliss [emoji23][emoji2]


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha she definitely got implants


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

LOL Alexa is the best. If I was tall enough!!!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

"turkey leg in each hand"

:ha


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

These promos by Alexa are jokes :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia is a big fat bully. :rude


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

This is pretty funny.

:lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Man, fuck that teacup ride. Never eat before going on those things, as I learned.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Alexa is almost ready to show her new boobies to the WWE universe


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Borash is directing these bliss moments


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

the_hound said:


> Now 100% convinced the trip was a work
> 
> Haha bliss i love her


Of course it was a work. Titus already confirmed it. Pretty obvious to the way he tumbles, looks intentional and forced


----------



## islesfan13 (May 8, 2014)

Alexa is my pick to be face of the womens division. She has it!


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

PraXitude said:


> Haha she definitely got implants


WWE only empowers women revolutions with big boobs. :sleep


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Bliss is definitely tall enough for my ride :curry2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Hopefully Alexa can end Nia's interminably long reign.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> "turkey leg in each hand"
> 
> :ha


Love it :lol

Hope she keeps up the Nia fat jokes throughout the entire feud (Y)


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

You guys saying that the trip was planned are 'trippin' :lol

Clearly this was not planned by Titus or the "E" but they are smart enough to take advantage of a mistake that went over actually lmfao


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> Hopefully Alexa can end Nia's interminably long reign.


If not her then Ronda at Extreme Rules. The RAW Women's Division needs to focus on Ronda, Mickie, Nattie in the title picture along with some members of the Riots Squad.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Titus is over :lmao


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Seth and Balor is the main event. Might be something huge going down.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

I will never get tired of Seth vs Finn matches


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> You guys saying that the trip was planned are 'trippin' :lol
> 
> Clearly this was not planned by Titus or the "E" but they are smart enough to take advantage of a mistake that went over actually lmfao


One could argue that those who believe it got "worked" =)


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I love Titus.


----------



## Black Metal (Apr 30, 2018)

I assume these Moments of Bliss are just a lead up for Backlash. However it'd be cool if they continued even after Sunday.

I see some flak for Liv Morgan. I see ya'll. 

The trip was genuinely funny but the rammed it into the ground from overplaying it.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

LOL I love Titus :lol

Then boring Corbin shows up fpalm


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Crowd is dope but the show is barely watchable. 1 wasted hour zzzz


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

WWE really milk everything for all it’s worth

They’re gonna ruin Titus’ botch by showing it over and over again and shoving it down our throats


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Titus :lol


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Sasha vs Ruby was a good match.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Something is probably happening at the Rollins/Balor match. Could it be a title change so that the Backlash match becomes a triple threat?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Holy shit, is Corbin on the Kane lifts or is he just deceivingly tall?


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

KaNeInSaNe said:


> Of course it was a work. Titus already confirmed it. Pretty obvious to the way he tumbles, looks intentional and forced


#work LOL


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

wow this show f'n sucks


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Guarantee Titus is gonna have a falling gimmick.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Corbin is so edgy... :eyeroll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991128303116353536


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I had completely forgotten about Hardy and Wyatt.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Grave’s douchey fucking shirt :lol


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Oh my god


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:evilmatt This stuff. :sodone


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Something is probably happening at the Rollins/Balor match. Could it be a title change so that the Backlash match becomes a triple threat?


They could do some kind of non-finish where Balor might get added, *maybe.* But I don't think WWE would be dumb enough to take the IC Title off Seth this soon with the reactions he's getting.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Wyatt and Hardy tripping me out :lamo


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Those two were almost made to be a tag team. At least they finally have a name now, and it's pretty good!


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

That was a AWFUL main event last week!


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Awareness said:


> Holy shit, is Corbin on the Kane lifts or is he just deceivingly tall?




He’s a big boy.

I’m oddly enjoying this RAW unless Braun acts all face when that match happens. He should kill Roman. I’m not over this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

All Corey has to do is dye his hair blue, and he’s Marge Simpson


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

ironcladd1 said:


> Grave’s douchey fucking shirt :lol


Lol, tell me about it. If he's going for that, "dickhead that wears Ed Hardy shirts and claims to practice MMA on his dating profile" vibe then he's laying it on thick.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

Finally, the Ronda bit so I can sleep.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

ROLLINS said:


> They could do some kind of non-finish where Balor might get added, *maybe.* But I don't think WWE would be dumb enough to take the IC Title off Seth this soon with the reactions he's getting.


I'm actually enjoying Raw tonight.....if they have Finn win the title lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> But I don't think WWE would be dumb enough to take the IC Title off Seth this soon with the reactions he's getting.


Come on, we both know they are definitely dumb enough to do exactly that :lol

They may not but I really wouldn't put it past them.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth & Finn main eventing yay! Though I hope this doesn't mean a title change. They better not.


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Pretty cool that Ronda has basically shown up at the majority if not all Raws post Wrestlemania.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Himiko said:


> All Corey has to do is dye his hair blue, and he’s Marge Simpson


If you shock him will bunny ear skeleton bones appear in his hair?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Himiko said:


> All Corey has to do is dye his hair blue, and he’s Marge Simpson


Can't unsee.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

So is Lashley ever gonna have a singles match? Or just join in on multi men tag matches every week?


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Xobeh said:


> Finally, the Ronda bit so I can sleep.


I Ronda hate makes no sense to me.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

EMGESP said:


> Pretty cool that Ronda has basically shown up at the majority if not all Raws post Wrestlemania.


She wanted to be full time. She's been there every week since her RR part I think.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Dolorian said:


> Come on, we both know they are definitely dumb enough to do exactly that :lol
> 
> They may not but I really wouldn't put it past them.


Yeah. I just don't see what purpose it serves. Maybe Finn officially turns by attacking Seth after he retains.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Their schtick nearly has me in tears.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991130676031176704


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> They could do some kind of non-finish where Balor might get added, *maybe.* But I don't think WWE would be dumb enough to take the IC Title off Seth this soon with the reactions he's getting.


I still think Ziggler and McIntyre are gonna get involved somehow. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

ROLLINS said:


> Yeah. I just don't see what purpose it serves. Maybe Finn officially turns by attacking Seth after he retains.


Maybe, but personally I hope this wraps up the Rollins/Balor thing and that Rollins moves on to someone else after he beats Miz at Backlash.

Maybe Ambrose can return as a heel.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Seth & Finn main eventing yay! Though I hope this doesn't mean a title change. They better not.


Maybe title change via Miztourage distraction / interference? :hmmm


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Ronda already has worked more dates this year than Brock last year :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I don't know a single thing being said in Jinder's theme, but it sounds hard.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

Did the other Singh brother get canned?


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Mugging of Cena said:


> Did the other Singh brother get canned?


Injury :frown2:

http://www.prowrestlingsheet.com/samir-singh-injured-acl/


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Can someone tell me why Braun gave a single shit about Roman getting beat down? And now he's actually teaming with him? This shit makes no fucking sense.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Mordecay said:


> Ronda already has worked more dates this year than Brock last year :lol


Just different contracts, and she's 10 years younger than him.

Besides if he came out every week speaking people would just get even more bored of him


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Raw is snore tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm surprised KO wanted to come out to Sami's theme :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*MONDAY NIGHT MAHARAJA!!!*


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone tell me why Braun gave a single shit about Roman getting beat down? And now he's actually teaming with him? This shit makes no fucking sense.


Perhaps one way to rationalize it is that they have beef with Owens/Sami after their match last week so that's why they came out.


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Injury :frown2:


Ah. I suppose it's a hazard of the job when your gig is to get mauled and manhandled by dudes 4 times your size.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This match is going to be a complex set of crowd reactions.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Can someone tell me why Braun gave a single shit about Roman getting beat down? And now he's actually teaming with him? This shit makes no fucking sense.


Wins and losses don't matter. 

Neither does logic.


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Lashley....crickets again.

Guy is so overrated.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Lashley getting absolute silence.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

These entrances don't have the same feel cos we already saw them earlier.

Even Roman didn't get booed as much this time.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Did Jojo get implants too? lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good to see Reigns having a match on RAW again, been over two months.


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

First time Reigns has wrestled on RAW for ages...

Lashley, lose the bloody headband, what is that for..


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Lashley won't make it as a face in WWE. He's going to have to be a heel. I liked his heel run in TNA.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)




----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

BOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lashley needs to cut a promo or something. His reactions are shit.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Must get Reigns over at all costs. Put him with Braun and lets not act like these two killed each other for a good part of last year.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

Roman looking soft.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Let's get on with this and quit stalling already.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Yes Jinder let Reigns and Sami got at it for a bit :mark


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Lashley has the personality and charisma of a wash cloth


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These tags :lol


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Sami has a good personality, but.. the man just looks so bad to me. Looks the same size as most guys I know


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Mahal getting boos but he's Canadian too. Guess the crowd isn't that smart


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

This is what I feared about Braun going babyface, that him and Roman would be teamed up on throwaway Raw tag matches with zero reasoning or big event to encourage such. 

They should've kept Braun as some chaotic, neutral alignment much like Kane. He will stomp a heel into the ground but if you get too close to him he won't hesitate to crush a face because Braun doesn't play well with others.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

They have done a horrible job with Lashely and the big mistake is them acting like everyone just knows he was in the wwe before.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Why the hell didn’t they let Jinder have a U.S. title reign? Makes no sense as he’s a great foreign “I hate America” type of heel. 

I get that the stereotype can be a little played out but it works and I feel he’d be a lot better off than losing it the day after a PPV and floundering like he is now. Did Jeff Hardy really need it that badly?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

Is it just me or is Romans waste line getting super wide?


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The only time I've ever found Lashley entertaining was his feud with Fit Finlay like over ten years ago. And I think that was mostly because of Finlay and his dastardly shillelagh.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Why the hell didn’t they let Jinder have a U.S. title reign? Makes no sense as he’s a great foreign “I hate America” type of heel.
> 
> I get that the stereotype can be a little played out but it works and I feel he’d be a lot better off than losing it the day after a PPV and floundering like he is now. Did Jeff Hardy really need it that badly?


No hardy didn’t need it but he’s miles better than jinder


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

How long before that Singh Bro out there gets his ass handed to him again? :lol He has to take more punishment now the other one got injured lol.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Crowd could give a shit about Lashley and Roman.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks a lot, Cole. I like to try to forget that Jinder was ever champion fpalm

Oh and fuck off picture in picture promo shit...


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

With this crowd that’s crazy behind Sami and KO are they really going to have them lose just to “make Reigns look strong”?


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A team of 3 babyfaces, where one is over, the other gets crickets and the other is hated, against a team of 3 canadians in Canada, what could go wrong?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Nish115 said:


> Sami has a good personality, but.. the man just looks so bad to me. Looks the same size as most guys I know


Just say it, vanilla midgets.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

Is Rollins vs Bálor the main event?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Jokerface17 said:


> Is Rollins vs Bálor the main event?


Yeah


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Another commercial fpalm


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Jokerface17 said:


> Is Rollins vs Bálor the main event?


No. It's Mickie vs. Nattie


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Finn vs Seth in the main event tonight. Something big planned? Title chage? Balor heel turn?


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

So does Braun get into this match with the hot tag and win it for his team? Or does he stay on the apron all match and turn on Roman for not getting tagged into the match?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Roman and Lashley booed with every single move they hit :lmao


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Finn vs. Seth is going to be a Montreal Screwjob. 

Just that it's going to be the Cyberfights interpretation of that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Best part of the match so far was the PiP commercial having a larger screen than the match.:lmao


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE has given us no reasons to cheer for Lashley. He literally just came back and didn't even cut a promo, lol.


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Piledriven said:


> Finn vs Seth in the main event tonight. Something big planned? Title chage? Balor heel turn?


Main event doesn't mean something big is planned. They've been plenty of uneventful main events. Last week was a 10 woman tag of all things.

Rollins will probably retain in a good quality match that's a good enough ending.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

As if there’s a hope of Roman Strowman and Lashley losing [emoji849]


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Rollins/Balor match could end in DQ after Miztourage interferes and that sets up Balor vs Rollins after Backlash.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

I firmly believe Lashley would look 10x more tough if he didn't have a fucking headband on.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Coach: “would you say that he’s............. frustrated?”

Was that meant to mean something? It was met with a long awkward silence


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins retains, and after the match Finn goes to shake Seth's hand in a "Ok, you got me again. You're the better man. Shake my hand." Seth sticks his hand out, wham, Finn attacks Seth. I think the segment from earlier tonight was a tease to Finn turning. He attacked Seth from behind, and then Seth smiles like, "okay, you got me there." But perhaps tonight, after the match, Finn actually does turn heel and hits Seth with more than the just one move like earlier and lays a beating on him and turns. That'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## Xobeh (Dec 11, 2012)

"would you say he's frustrated?"

Coach, fire yourself. This is just insulting.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> The Rollins/Balor match could end in DQ after Miztourage interferes and that sets up Balor vs Rollins after Backlash.


That would be so lame, which means it's pretty likely to do down that way :lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh please let Braun beat Jinder up :lmao


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun is so boring


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

And Braun is not the top babyface why?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Braun running over Owens :lol


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Roman brings down everything he's a part of.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Haha Corey is great fuck the habs


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I took great pleasure in that spear to Jinder :lol


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> And Braun is not the top babyface why?


Because his in ring skills are shit


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

The way the crowd were hype for the cannonball :mark:

shit ending tho fpalm


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

You know Braun is over as FUCK when he gets cheered after pinning KO. Braun is simply amazing, SO MUCH fucking energy it's GREAT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Let's be fair. Could Braun have wn the GRR if Sam competed?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Kinda think Braun is the new guy. Usually that spot is reserved for Roman


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Fuck Braun


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

And of course Owens and Zayn lose in their hometown ffs


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

I don’t like tha Braun is a face...


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Only place where they would boo Strowman


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

KO screaming for his life as he sees it flash before his eyes as Strowman is about to slam him.

:beckylol


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

1. These ppv commercials during the match is getting really ridiculous 
2. Why is stroman not in the title picture? Seriously do you hear that? He is destroying two hometown boys and being cheered out of the building 
3. I think hitler would be cheered in Isreal over Reigns...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to give the fans what they want. fpalm


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Can't believe you guys actually like Braun and his ** matches.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

1995 Shawn Michaels episode of Something to Wrestle with Bruce Prichard on the Network this Wednesday.

:mark: :mark: :hbk1


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Thanks, Strowman.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991139180020297731


----------



## BarrettBarrage (Jan 3, 2012)

Braun helping raise Roman's arm is so weird.

Hate it when shit isn't consistent.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

WWE is SO fucking stupid for delaying Braun's title reign this long. Hopefully his hot streak doesn't fade...he's a complete beast right now and so entertaining. DON'T FUCK THIS UP.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Braun bores me. Glad he didn't get cheered much today. Rollins should be number one babyface.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Literally a match that no one gives a fuck about


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

If I worked for WWE and went to my hometown, I'd ask not to have a match cos you'd likely just lose :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Demoslasher said:


> 1. These ppv commercials during the match is getting really ridiculous
> 2. Why is stroman not in the title picture? Seriously do you hear that? He is destroying two hometown boys and being cheered out of the building
> 3. I think hitler would be cheered in Isreal over Reigns...


Braun's had meh reactions all night tbh


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

jayman321 said:


> WWE is SO fucking stupid for delaying Braun's title reign this long. Hopefully his hot streak doesn't fade...he's a complete beast right now and so entertaining. DON'T FUCK THIS UP.


Can't wait for his ** matches!!!!

Hasn't had a good match since his Reigns feud lol...

No Mercy vs Lesnar......SHIT

Survivor Series main event.....SHIT

Royal Rumble triple threat....SHIT

Elimination Chamber....SHIT

Mania....SHIT


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

WWE, can we please move on from the GRR now? It's over now.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

That finish was idiotic given the location. Why would you ever put Braun in a match where he is genuinely getting boo’d via association w/ Reigns always having to win (outside of Brock)? fpalm


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Calling it now. Ziggler and McIntyre get involved in the IC title match, causing a DQ and a fatal four way down the line.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Roman Reigns, Bobby Lashley and Braun Strowman work amazing as a team. For whatever reason, I'm loving these trio like what happened tonight.

I'm so happy seeing Braun destroying Sami >. By the way, that Spear on Jinder looked massive, wasn't it? Anyway, I loved this match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

No Way Jose vs. The Big Bald Wolf. No one to cheer for. :gameover


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Can't believe you guys actually like Braun and his ** matches.


Can't we just like who we wanna like, man?.. I find Braun entertaining af. He doesn't exactly have to be an excellent wrestler for people to like him. Just saying.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

"The first step of bringing change to Saudi Arabia" :cole


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

HBKRollins said:


> Can't wait for his ** matches!!!!
> 
> Hasn't had a good match since his Reigns feud lol...
> 
> ...


Braun is the most entertaining thing in WWE right now, by a fucking mile. Who cares about his wrestling quality. He should be FOTC, end of discussion


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

I like his theme


----------



## Piledriven (Jan 13, 2015)

Oh god a Corbin promo. Time to change the channel.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Is Corbin just gonna go around insulting jobbers...


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Owens sell jobs for Braun >> Braun himself


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@Steve Black Man, will No Way Hose bring the dancing hottie tonight?


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

Corbin is absolutely getting shit on.. When Canadians don't even have the energy to boo you and decide to be silent... Ooof..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

LOL at Roman being the last thing shown from GRR and not Braun. :tripsscust


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Sincere said:


> "The first step of bringing change to Saudi Arabia" :cole


All while showing women who are forced to wear hijabs... fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

You've come to win championships? Well, you've done SUCH a great job with that Corbin :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

There go my ..... Baron Corbin!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

wkc_23 said:


> Can't we just like who we wanna like, man?.. I find Braun entertaining af. He doesn't exactly have to be an excellent wrestler for people to like him. Just saying.


All his big matches fall flat...it's not even about the in ring quality.

Crowd was dead for his last couple main events.

"FOTC"


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Corbin is so bad that it makes me laugh


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I do agree with Baron on one thing.. The damned Adam Rose clones need to die for a while, a long while.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Three weeks and I already want to see Go Away Jose get annihilated by the Bludgeon Brothers.


----------



## boils (Apr 10, 2018)

Does anyone care or see any future for Corbin?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Adam Rose's bastard child.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Bounce bounce bounce


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Jose's congo line...mandatory hot chick in front :lol


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

What's the main event? Is it the women's match again?


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Making Corbin go out there and deliver a tryhard serious heel promo, only to then throw him into a match with Jose--literally a clown.










WWE is fucking retarded.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

If this was the attitude era Corbin would beat up Jose and the whole f´n entourage and look like an actual badass.


----------



## boils (Apr 10, 2018)

These conga lines are more interesting to see which development talent they have in them.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I guess that is one thing to look forward to when it comes to No way Hose, hot chick in the front :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

HBKRollins said:


> Nah at least the Club got reactions when they first showed up.


"What have you done for me lately"? :grin2:


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

How long will Corbin’s keep the Hogan style bald-on-top but long around the sides?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

SavoySuit said:


> What's the main event? Is it the women's match again?


Balor/Rollins


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Dead crowd for this jobber match.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

Tidus world-sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide!!!


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Dana's tits bounce forever. 

Don't trip Titus :lmao


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Oh fuck sake they've gone there...

Hopefully that's a one off


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

I knew they would give him a falling gimmick :HA


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*BRAZZER'S INC.* :curry2


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I love that Titus has a sense of humour about himself.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL at them playing into this.... good shiet either way.

Oh fugg that cheap win!

Disrespectin' the boy Corbin!


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

This is called jumping the shark.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

This is going to be Titus's thing now? Him being a klutz?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

:lol


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Corbin is the biggest geek


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

fpalm


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So can this geek segment end now? Does Vince really see much in Corbin, because that was just embarrassing. WWE booking is such garbage. :lmao

And of course they gave Titus the tripping gimmick. We knew it.


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

boobs look at boobs look at dana brooks boobs. Is that what Oneils music is saying


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

I am the Storm said:


> fpalm


How is No Way Jose actually on the main roster....


----------



## EMGESP (Apr 3, 2016)

Good for Titus for fully embracing that botch. I love it.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> *BRAZZER'S INC.* :curry2


Blacked.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

boils said:


> Does anyone care or see any future for Corbin?


With crap like this, how can anyone? This company knows nothing about building people anymore.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> How long will Corbin’s keep the Hogan style bald-on-top but long around the sides?




Two of Vince’s fetishes are being tall and having long hair. He needs all he can get


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991142849897840640


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Braun's had meh reactions all night tbh


Unmute your tv


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda next :mark


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> @Steve Black Man, will No Way Hose bring the dancing hottie tonight?


God I hope so. The only thing that makes his segments tolerable.


----------



## jayman321 (Jun 6, 2013)

HBKRollins said:


> Can't wait for his ** matches!!!!
> 
> Hasn't had a good match since his Reigns feud lol...
> 
> ...


Coming from someone who likes Rollins, that's hilarious. Braun is simply amazing.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

So no Drew McIntyre on this episode. Well, maybe they're alternating. It's better than cramming everyone in there for the sake of it.

But man, this Raw has been pretty garbage, like approaching 2015-16 levels. Seth and Finn are going to have to pull a rabbit out of a hat.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Albeit I dont watch NXT, what differentiates No Way Jose from Adam Rose at all?


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

jayman321 said:


> Coming from someone who likes Rollins, that's hilarious. Braun is simply amazing.


Meh at least he actually gets pushed and doesn't wrestle with a 10 year old at Mania.

He's also more over.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Steve Black Man said:


> God I hope so. The only thing that makes his segments tolerable.


She was there. I agree...that's basically the only thing to look forward in his segments.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

What a jabroni:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991142399815532544


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

jayman321 said:


> Coming from someone who likes Rollins, that's hilarious. Braun is simply amazing.


I don't have a hate on for Braun or anything (I honestly think he should be Universal Champion), but why bring Rollins into it? Rollins is doing fantastically well right now and is arguably the only person on Raw that could possibly challenge Braun in terms of overness.

I like both guys :draper2


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

Braun is becoming a bigger joke and closer to the Big Show's career projection show after show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I've come to eagerly anticipate Ronda's appearances. :mark


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I hope this match is short so we get more time for Seth & Finn.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Jedah said:


> So no Drew McIntyre on this episode. Well, maybe they're alternating. It's better than cramming everyone in there for the sake of it.
> 
> But man, this Raw has been pretty garbage, like approaching 2015-16 levels. Seth and Finn are going to have to pull a rabbit out of a hat.


Drew and Ziggler are interfering in the IC Championship match. And, as Heyman would say, that's not a prediction, it's a spoiler.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

A crowd really can make or break a show. Honestly, this haven't been a very good show, but the crowd reactions have made it seem way better than it would have been without them.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

So I wonder what they're doing with Ember Moon...


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Please tell me they're aren't going to attempt to pretend like Alexa is competitive with Ronda...


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

If WWE want the crowd support for Ronda to continue, they better give her a match soon


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Mordecay said:


> A crowd really can make or break a show. Honestly, this haven't been a very good show, but the crowd reactions have made it seem way better than it would have been without them.


Maybe they should plan more events in Montreal then? :hmmm


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Ronda :mark


----------



## Heel To Face (Oct 13, 2011)

They are doing nothing with anyone but Reigns and Rousey. Raw is all about them and nothing else. They have no future vision or stories for anyone ever. It is all show to show bullshit lazy booking


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Maybe they should plan more events in Montreal then? :hmmm


They really should. Canada crowds are always loud and into the shows.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Well... time for another womens segment bathroom break.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Ronda's pretty damn over.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Mickie selling the arm but Nattie doesn't sell the leg ...:hmm


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Well... time for another womens segment[\s] bathroom break.





https://goo.gl/images/ud2kTD


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Come on Ronda, don't chase Alexa...y'all got matching leather jackets.


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Rondas "mean face" is the cringiest thing I ever seen. She looks like the 8 year old girl in the crowd who was salty when the Miz won the title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Nia chasing her likes she's a turkey leg. :rude


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I think they may be thinking of doing Ronda vs Nia for the title. Not a fan of it, Nia is no good, they need to have Ronda vs a Mickie or Nattie.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm sorry but, Nia shouldn't job to Rousey, when the time comes. 

How would y'all book their match?


----------



## Nish115 (Apr 14, 2018)

Lashley and Braun vs KOSZ

Random and a squash..


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Braun in random tag matches :lmao :lmao

"FOTC"


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

God Corey's hair looks stupid :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

That song sounds like I love it Loud ripoff.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Has Drew and Dolph been on the show yet?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

That random Lashley/Strowman and KO/Sami match at Backlash.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Dolorian said:


> I think they may be thinking of doing Ronda vs Nia for the title. Not a fan of it, Nia is no good, they need to have Ronda vs a Mickie or Nattie.


Doubt it. They're still pushing face Nia. 










They gonna put Ronda against a heel.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone think Miz will win at Backlash? I mean would they really have both mid card belts on Smackdown?


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

I sure hope that after Backlash we don't see the Miz on the IC title scene for a LONG time.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

We literally just saw Braun/Lashley vs KO/Sami last week and the heels got destroyed, why would we want a rematch?


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The Raw Women’s Championship feels temporarily shelved since Nia won it


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

SAMCRO said:


> Has Drew and Dolph been on the show yet?


Nope.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Has Kurt been on the show yet? Still recovering from the rumble match? :lol


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Has Drew and Dolph been on the show yet?


They're getting involved in the IC Title match. Guarantee it.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

What the actual fuck are they doing to Finn...










The goofy incessant grinning, the rainbows... it's like they want him to fail. Are they trying to kill what pop he has left for a heel turn?


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Oooh hello there Drew :sodone He looks so damn good.

Too bad Dolph is there ruining the view LOL.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Himiko said:


> The Raw Women’s Championship feels temporarily shelved since Nia won it


Just give it a little time. Like Alexa said she’s just finishing up at the buffet and the turkey legs in each hand :wink2:


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Stop smacking after every fucking word you say Drew. Annoying as fuck


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol Miz on a completely different show than the IC Title and yet he's still in the IC Title picture somehow, jesus get this man away from that fucking title already.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

McIntyre is fuckin' shredded.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

@Steve Black Man, I think your prediction may turn out to be true.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Ziggler: “we didn’t come to steal the show.... we’re just gonna take it” 

Uhhhh, isn’t that what steal means Dolph?


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Sincere said:


> What the actual fuck are they doing to Finn...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WWE knows their audience. The people love pancakes, unicors, dancing, sex pants, vanilla midgets and smiling underwear models like Finn Balor.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Miz on a completely different show than the IC Title and yet he's still in the IC Title picture somehow, jesus get this man away from that fucking title already.


We need a good couple of years with Miz away from the IC title. Enough already.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Drew overshadowed Dolph.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Awareness said:


> I don't care for Balor but they're sabotaging him with this LGBT promotion. Look at Rollins and Balor in terms of their symbols. Seth has some badass looking crosshair with his initials in metal band font, Finn's is a fucking rainbow.


Its just Vince fake pandering to a small minority in order maximize t-shirt sales. Its not like they necessarily believe in that stuff... it’s simply a profit move.

Hell, I wouldn’t be surprised to see WWE come out with #MeToo or “Black Lives Matter” shirts in the near future if it increases the bottom line :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare (Feb 17, 2016)

I think we're getting Ronda/Mickie on Sunday.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

Save us Rollins










Burn it all down


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

BURN IT DOWN! :Cocky


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Himiko said:


> Ziggler: “we didn’t come to steal the show.... we’re just gonna take it”
> 
> Uhhhh, isn’t that what steal means Dolph?


Stealing can mean being sneaky about it, taking it, means in your face, right in front of you, and there's nothing you'll do about it because your just a cuck and Drew is the Alpha male! That's what he meant.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth's popularity got Finn booed a bit there :lol


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Someone put Finn outta his misery and take the hanger out of his mouth


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

'Let's go Rollins' chant.

:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Will Finn ever stop smiling?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

Fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Are you kidding? 5 minutes till the top of the hour and we get an ad break?!

Plus, here they went to the break while they were still talking fpalm


----------



## Illogical (Sep 28, 2017)

Himiko said:


> The Raw Women’s Championship feels temporarily shelved since Nia won it


As opposed to the weekly title defenses by Alexa.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Isuzu said:


> Stealing can mean being sneaky about it, taking it, means in your face, right in front of you, and there's nothing you'll do about it because your just a cuck and Drew is the Alpha male! That's what he meant.




You really need to just stop talking.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

Illogical said:


> As opposed to the weekly title defenses by Alexa.




No I mean in the sense that it feels like it doesn’t really exist at the moment. At least when Alexa had it (even though I was dying for her reign to end) it felt like it was coveted by the other women, and it had presence


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Would rather see Rollins/Balor again at Backlash than Rollins/Miz, tbh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I bet Seth & Finn are having a great match right now. Too bad we don't get to see much of it fpalm :lol


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The Beast Incarnate said:


> Its just Vince fake pandering to a small minority in order maximize t-shirt sales. Its not like they necessarily believe in that stuff... it’s simply a profit move.
> 
> Hell, I wouldn’t be surprised to see WWE come out with #MeToo or “Black Lives Matter” shirts in the near future if it increases the bottom line :lol


True, I simply hate overly preachy things being shoved out there especially in the silly world of wrestling. I watch this to get away from all that stuff, not be battered by it. I don't think it's the proper platform to address such social issues.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

The Braun/Alexa Ride Along should be good.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

I’m sorry Finn Balor just misses it


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Glad Seth is wearing this attire again, always kind of oddly liked it, better than his plain dull grey and black tights he was wearing so much.


----------



## Therapy (Jul 28, 2011)

*blocked*

More like never connected and Seth is a professional and didn't sell an obvious move that never connected.. LIKE JINDER


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

"Montreal, Canada" LOL

That would be like us saying "Tampa Bay, United States"


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

wkc_23 said:


> Would rather see Rollins/Balor again at Backlash than Rollins/Miz, tbh.


I'd rather watch Rollins have a hardcore match with himself ala Al Snow than watch him risk jacking his knee by carrying The Miz.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth you should know better than to try a move twice in a row like that :lol


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Rollins DDT sells :banderas


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So crotch to mouth is Finn's new move hmm?

Subtle WWE, very subtle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Seth anchoring RAW like the true FOTC should.roud


----------



## KaNeInSaNe (Mar 27, 2014)

Therapy said:


> *blocked*
> 
> More like never connected and Seth is a professional and didn't sell an obvious move that never connected.. LIKE JINDER


No he very clearly blocked it. You're blind as shit. Lol


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

I need to see a Curbstomp, please and thank you.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

These guys got good chemistry.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh snap...Balor with dat counter :mark


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Good match


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

Holy fuck, that counter was so clean by Balor.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

Awareness said:


> True, I simply hate overly preachy things being shoved out there especially in the silly world of wrestling. I watch this to get away from all that stuff, not be battered by it. I don't think it's the proper platform to address such social issues.


Completely agree (Y) 

Same reason I no longer watch sports. Just too preachy and pandering nowadays. Normally I’d only watch RAW on-demand after the show ends when I can fast forward through all the progressive nonsense, but tonight I had time to kill and thought I’d watch it live. Should have known better but hey... at least Roman got completely shat on by the crowd :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice counter by Balor there.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Great match as expected


----------



## boils (Apr 10, 2018)

Seen this too much. Rollins is better as a heel but Vince doesnt go for Balor.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok i'm tired of Balor no selling that superplex and acting as if it did nothing everytime Rollins goes for the Falcon Arrow combo, he just reverses the falcon arrow as if he didn't just get superplexed..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Way to no sell a superplex. fpalm


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Underwear Model is a good wrestler.seth is better


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

The crowd are SO into this match!


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Maybe I'm too old school a wrestling fan, but I really hate the superplex being 'no sold' on both guys and having a follow through sequence like that.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

This is amazing! So fast and crazy! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

RAW match of the year.


----------



## Trophies (Jul 27, 2016)

Demon Balor in the front row :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

YES!


----------



## Switchblade Club (Apr 27, 2017)

Retains it again :mark :mark


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

They work really well together.


----------



## Himiko (Sep 27, 2016)

This has been a great match! The back and forth between these two has been amazing!


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

SAMCRO said:


> Ok i'm tired of Balor no selling that superplex and acting as if it did nothing everytime Rollins goes for the Falcon Arrow combo, he just reverses the falcon arrow as if he didn't just get superplexed..


Because underwear model has abs of steel.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

YAAAAAAAS SETH :mark:


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Decent match, but god was the selling in this match bad *** 1/4

You expect this shit in the indys, not in the WWE.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

Good, hopefully Rollins can now move on from Balor.


----------



## SavoySuit (Aug 10, 2015)

Great match!


----------



## oldschoolfan (Sep 7, 2015)

Awareness said:


> Maybe I'm too old school a wrestling fan, but I really hate the superplex being 'no sold' on both guys and having a follow through sequence like that.


That’s the new Indy style of wrestling spot after spot and moves that no one sells anymore


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

CLEAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:yes


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Holy shit I published my article about the best matches this month too soon. That match was better than anything at Mania or the Greatest Royal Rumble. :laugh

I think it's safe to say it was the best match on Raw so far this year. Are there any other contenders?

That's how you pick up a sagging Raw.


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

Its a fucking crime Rollins isn't the Universal champion right now, i pray he wins the MITB match and cashes in and steals the belt again.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

:clap


----------



## oldschoolfan (Sep 7, 2015)

Another match for the sake of it Rollins/Balor how many times will they wrestle? And what’s the end goal?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

RIP Balor. He's slotted now. Balor didn't need to win the the title, but a clean loss was probably the worse thing for him at the same time.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Huh. Just a straight up title defense. Great match and all, but I'd like to see some story progression.

Hopefully this at least puts an end to the Rollins/Balor rivalry.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

The only thing I wish that happened tonight is Elias singing a bastardized re-telling of the Montreal Canadiens Hockey Sweater story where he glorifies the Maple Leafs instead.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Those 2 just go at it hell of a match in my opinion. Rollins is my guy and I can’t stand Balor but hats off to both of them I’ll always watch that match.


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

I grew up being believing that "moves should count". Nowadays, sadly, that phrase is meaningless. Dead and buried, it is.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

The match was completely fine until Balor no sold a superplex then it went downhill fast. Really disappointing from both men. The crowd was into it which helps but this wasn't a good match imo.


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

It's funny. Their match at Summerslam was the worst match they've had. Their RAW matches have been very fucking good.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

People so butthurt after the Falcon Arrow spot :lol

Interesting that nobody mentions that after the spot both guys were down for a while.

It is possible to have a brief spurt of energy before the impact of a move fully hits. But nope, doesn't fit the narrative that the idiots bitching about the selling are trying to pitch.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

After he beats The Miz on Sunday, it's time for Seth to move onto a fresh opponent. His matches with Finn are good and fun, but they need a break. (Not to mention they'll probably be wrestling the entire European tour as a team or opponents).


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Highlights of Raw:

- Roman Reigns/Samoa Joe/Jinder Mahal/Sami Zayn/Kevin Owens/Bobby Lashley/Braun Strowman opening segment + attack

- Elias pre-match concert performance

- Matt Hardy/Bray Wyatt backstage promo

- Seth Rollins/Finn Balor/Miztourage segment

- Alexa Bliss Moment of Bliss promo

- Titus O'Neil/Baron Corbin backstage interview

- Jinder Mahal/Sami Zayn/Kevin Owens vs Bobby Lashley/Braun Strowman/Roman Reigns

- Titus O'Neil slipping on the apron

- Dolph Ziggler/Drew McIntyre backstage promo

- Seth Rollins vs Finn Balor for the Intercontinental title


----------



## Isuzu (Apr 1, 2011)

Balor should try wrestling with his jacket on


----------



## Solf (Aug 24, 2014)

Stellar performance after stellar performance. Best wrestler in the world right now. 2015 glory all over again.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

MC 16 said:


> The match was completely fine until Balor no sold a superplex then it went downhill fast. Really disappointing from both men. The crowd was into it which helps but this wasn't a good match imo.


 Yeah, that's where they lost me. They randomly started no selling and hitting their spots. It was building up nicely too.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

main event catering to the marks


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

MC 16 said:


> The match was completely fine until Balor no sold a superplex then it went downhill fast. Really disappointing from both men. The crowd was into it which helps but this wasn't a good match imo.




I disagree he countered it and then fell down, like adrenaline was up then wore off and he was in pain. I personally love to see signature moves countered, they both do it and it makes the match in my opinion.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Good final match on a forgettable RAW to me. Nice crowd though.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

xio8ups said:


> main event catering to the marks




Casuals has their 6 man. Can we get something too sometimes shit.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

oldschoolfan said:


> That’s the new Indy style of wrestling spot after spot and moves that no one sells anymore


Yeah, it's honestly a travesty of storytelling/ring psychology because a superplex can get you so much worth when it's pulled off correctly. Rollins is a stellar athlete but I wish he would take a page from guys like Bret Hart who could make a move like that seem like it's enough for the match to be done for both men.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

It wasn't a bad match, but it wasn't great one either. I just hate seeing two guys no selling to get their shit in and pop crowds.

That's a cheap way to build suspense and heat, kind of like finisher kickouts.


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Architect-Rollins said:


> After he beats The Miz on Sunday, it's time for Seth to move onto a fresh opponent. His matches with Finn are good and fun, but they need a break. (Not to mention they'll probably be wrestling the entire European tour as a team or opponents).




I agree time to move on but I’ll take that for a raw end any week.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Rise said:


> *I disagree he countered it and then fell down, like adrenaline was up then wore off and he was in pain.* I personally love to see signature moves countered, they both do it and it makes the match in my opinion.


Shhh. That doesn't fit the narrative. Regardless of what actually happened, we're supposed to believe that after the Falcon Arrow Balor got up and continued like nothing had happened :eva2


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Rise said:


> I disagree he countered it and then fell down, like adrenaline was up then wore off and he was in pain. I personally love to see signature moves countered, they both do it and it makes the match in my opinion.


:mj4 No, he no sold it. 


There is isn't much difference (apart from the going outside bit of course) between what Balor did and this...











I love Balor and Seth but I'm not going to ignore something like this.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Apparently "no-selling" means collapsing and lying on your back in pain for a while :lol


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

After seeing this shit in the indys so often, I got tired of it. Sure it may be a good tempo, but it looks ridiculous to see guys get back up seconds after taking big moves. Just takes me completely out of the match and makes it feel like a cheographed performance when I'm trying to suspend disbelief and get invested in the match.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Vegeta said:


> It wasn't a bad match, but it wasn't great one either. I just hate seeing two guys no selling to get their shit in and pop crowds.
> 
> That's a cheap way to build suspense and heat, kind of like finisher kickouts.


What is mystifying is how the crowd were hot for both these guys and were buying everything they were throwing out. You don't need to have these superplex into Falcon Arrow combos that while flashy also shit on the move at the same time.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Jesus people, don't let one apparent no sell in a match ruin the match for you fpalm :lol It was a great match, Finn and Seth have really good chemistry.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Luckily the reaction to the match on Twitter is actually appropriate, considering the quality of the match.

Trolls gonna troll tho.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Ambrose Girl said:


> Jesus people, don't let one apparent no sell in a match ruin the match for you fpalm :lol It was a great match, Finn and Seth have really good chemistry.


It wasn't even a no-sell. It was a brief burst of adrenaline before the impact of the move caught up to Balor.

Honestly, if people are too stupid to see that I dunno what to say :lol


----------



## Rise (Jul 21, 2014)

Vegeta said:


> After seeing this shit in the indys so often, I got tired of it. Sure it may be a good tempo, but it looks ridiculous to see guys get back up seconds after taking big moves. Just takes me completely out of the match and makes it feel like a cheographed performance when I'm trying to suspend disbelief and get invested in the match.




Maybe that’s it I never watch the indys, and I mean never. So to me it’s fun as long as it’s not every match which it isn’t in the wwe. 

I honestly saw both guys selling pain, I don’t see the point in lying around for a long time to me that’s a necessary evil for rest. It’s not like they were hulking it up after each move.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Luckily the reaction to the match on Twitter is actually appropriate, considering the quality of the match.
> 
> Trolls gonna troll tho.


 There's actually a lot of people who hated the selling in this match. Hell, if you were in the chatbox you would have seen the live response to it. But go on, call us trolls because we didn't like the end of the match. It may have been a higher tempo, but the selling towards the end was really bad. Let's not pretend otherwise.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Short, all out sprint with both guys showing a sense of urgency from the opening bell. Loved it. Didn't see any no selling. They' went all out from the start and sold the moves while also wanting to keep the pace up and inflict as much damage as possible quickly to beat the other guy. 

Great main event.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

what was the weight in that main event. 350lbs lols


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Awareness said:


> What is mystifying is how the crowd were hot for both these guys and were buying everything they were throwing out. You don't need to have these superplex into Falcon Arrow combos that while flashy also shit on the move at the same time.


 Crowds chant this is awesome for 3* TV matches and poorly paced out finisher kickouts. Not like they're a barometer for what is great.


----------



## Awareness (Jun 11, 2015)

Thing you have to understand is when you're looking like you suffered a minor inconvenience that's not great selling. Being flipped from that high up and crashing on your back will hurt and should keep both men down for a good minute. It allows the audience to get into the dramatics, process what they just saw, and get even more invested in the match. It'll slow the fast tempo down, but it should slow it down because it's a big impact move that both guys just suffered through. 

When you have the Superplex become another move in a string of moves, you've shit on the Superplex for everyone else. Imagine if people began belting out Tombstones and getting kick-outs at 2 every week. Why should a fan ever believe Undertaker or Kane's Tombstones being 'stronger' at that point? The magic of it is gone. 

It's why I groan when I see things like the Superkick or DDT being "just another maneuver" when they used to win championships at Wrestlemania or write people off television for months.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

SO HAPPY with how over Seth was tonight. More over than Braun tonight and got a reaction on the same exact level of the hometown guys KO and Zayn. He is magnificently over and loved. I freaking love it.


----------



## dread321 (May 1, 2018)

First post but longtime lurker. Tonight's Raw was very forgettable... I don't really feel like we made much progress and it doesn't feel like Backlash is Sunday. Main event wasn't too bad though. I would love to see a Seth-McIntyre feud for the IC title.


----------



## Ace (Aug 25, 2013)

Steve Black Man said:


> Shhh. That doesn't fit the narrative. Regardless of what actually happened, we're supposed to believe that after the Falcon Arrow Balor got up and continued like nothing had happened :eva2


 Don't take it personally, this is someone who hated the AJ-Cena match at Royal Rumble because of the finisher spam.

I actually liked the Summerslam match, but back then I hadn't been overposed to the finisher spam. Probably would have hated it if it was done today.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

dread321 said:


> First post but longtime lurker. Tonight's Raw was very forgettable... I don't really feel like we made much progress and it doesn't feel like Backlash is Sunday. Main event wasn't too bad though. I would love to see a Seth-McIntyre feud for the IC title.


That'd be a sweet feud. However, I feel as though it'll end up being Seth/Dolph with McIntyre acting as Dolph's bodyguard or something, which is bleh.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Seth vs Drew would be AWESOME!

Speaking of Drew, I am so impressed with his mic work recently. Dude's stepped up his game so much.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Seth and Finn are fucking majestic, completely saved this show (along with the crowd). Absolutely AMAZING match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991165209094991872


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

Jedah said:


> Holy shit I published my article about the best matches this month too soon. That match was better than anything at Mania or the Greatest Royal Rumble. :laugh
> 
> I think it's safe to say it was the best match on Raw so far this year. Are there any other contenders?
> 
> That's how you pick up a sagging Raw.


Another contender is their match on the Raw before Mania. These two are simply amazing together.


----------



## Magicman38 (Jun 27, 2016)

Amazing match between. Rollins and Balor. I’d love to see a 2 out of 3 falls match at a PPV with these 2. Or maybe an Iron Match. They have great chemistry.


----------



## kpenders (Aug 9, 2016)

Way better than that joke Nakamura vs Styles at Mania.


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

THE MAN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991165209094991872


Please put the tag titles on these two and save the division.




Plus it would make KO a grand slam champ. <3


----------



## dread321 (May 1, 2018)

Steve Black Man said:


> That'd be a sweet feud. However, I feel as though it'll end up being Seth/Dolph with McIntyre acting as Dolph's bodyguard or something, which is bleh.


I could definitely see that happening. Dolph is just bleh period these days. Don't get me wrong I like him a lot but they missed their window of opportunity with him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

RainmakerV2 said:


> Please put the tag titles on these two and save the division.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They would make good champions who are both good on the mic and in the ring. Pretty sure Woken and Wyatt hold them for a while.


----------



## oldschoolfan (Sep 7, 2015)

Awareness said:


> Yeah, it's honestly a travesty of storytelling/ring psychology because a superplex can get you so much worth when it's pulled off correctly. Rollins is a stellar athlete but I wish he would take a page from guys like Bret Hart who could make a move like that seem like it's enough for the match to be done for both men.


I agree I actually think Rollins could be a big star on the level of the Hitman or Shawn Michaels. He has a good marketable look he can wrestle when he not doing moves for the sake of it and average on the mic although he has room for improvement. I would like for WWE to develop his character more but you know how that goes.


----------



## Sincere (May 7, 2015)

THE MAN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991165209094991872


I fucking love these two.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA (Sep 26, 2016)

THE MAN said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991165209094991872


This was more entertaining than almost the whole of Raw.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

Y2JHOLLA said:


> This was more entertaining than almost the whole of Raw.


It's interesting how many of these types of backstage interviews are far better than the in-ring promos we usually get. Just goes to show that a lot of these guys could do a helluva lot better if they weren't so handcuffed doing their regular promos.


----------



## Asuka842 (Jul 19, 2016)

A few notes:

-Braun remains incredibly over. WWE, THIS GUY should take the title off of Brock, not Roman.

-I sincerely hope that WWE didn't bring Lashley back just to squander him. Because it hasn't taken him long to be slotted into "just another guy on the roster" territory.

-Sami and KO continue to be hilarious.

-Alexa's schtick has gotten old at this point.

-Ruby vs. Sasha was really good (even if Sasha continues to be booked as one of the most jobber-esque former champions ever). And wow have WWE managed to screw up the Sasha vs. Bayley feud that people waited so long for. Screw it, have Sasha feud with Ruby or Ember instead, that'd be fresh at least.

-Seth vs. Finn was also really good. Although it seems that Finn is basically spinning his wheels booking-wise. He's not really going anywhere, just staying in place.


----------



## Broccoli Laser (Apr 21, 2018)

lol'ed at the big man keeps bodying people outside the ring, especially Owens.. goddamn hilarious, Owens selling moves like a boss.:laugh:









:braun


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun is just fucking tremendous as the hot tag coming in and running over people like a bulldozer.


----------



## spacemtfan (Oct 22, 2016)

I checked the local Montreal news and the event got great coverage in the biggest newspaper in town. Also, they reported a huge crowd: 15000! Smackdown will not be as attended tomorrow but they had to open up large section and 15000 is more than some PPV's get in the US.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

RAW in Montreal had a great crowd. They helped brought life into some of the promos like the opening promo with Reigns and of course the huge pops for Zayn and Owens. The crowd were hot for the Rollins promo as well and I thought all the guys did a great job in this promo. I just continue to wonder how long Axel and Bo is going to stay as the Miztourage without the Miz. 

How about that Sasha Banks/Ruby Riott match? I enjoyed it and thought both had a great performance. So far with Bobby Lashley's return to the WWE, I could careless as they haven't given us a reason to cheer for him. I guess Baron Corbin's new gimmick is that he hates dumb gimmicks or people doing dumb things to get famous like Titus O'Neil? Fine with me as I enjoyed their segments. Seeing Ronda Rousey chase Alexa Bliss was funny. Lastly, how many times are Rollins/Balor going to tear the house down? Great match they had as well. Such a shame they have to fight for a secondary Title and not the one Brock Lesnar is still holding hostage.


----------



## xio8ups (Nov 6, 2015)

Catering to the marks. Raw is snore


----------



## greasykid1 (Dec 22, 2015)

Take-Aways from this week's RAW:

Finn V Seth needs a PPV Stipulation match. These two are excellent individually and awesome together. I don't care what - make it no DQ, 2/3 Falls, Weird Contact Lenses On A Pole ... I don't care.

BOOK IT

Zayn & Owens need to be Tag Champions.
That is all.

And BRAUN is fucking magnificent.

Can we take a second and really take in how much Braun Strowman has improved in the last 18 months? We give a lot of props to smaller, indy workrate guys here on the forum, but Braun has smashed all expectations since his debut.

When he was first mentioned as a possible Mania opponent for Taker, everyone was like "Yikes! Who, this guy? F*ck no." But now, assuming Taker remains healthy, I'd pay to see that match any day.

Braun NEEDS to move to UV Title contender ASAP. No one on the roster deserves it like he does.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Ruby vs Sasha was by far the best match of the night. Before people hit me the whole your only saying that because you're a fan of Liv I simply say so? your point is?. Anyways great showing by both women. 

Moment of Bliss is always good. It's something new for her plus who doesn't want to look at Alexa?

Lashley, Reigns, Strowman vs Mahal,Zayn & Owens was ok I guess. Why not have Lashley & Reigns both hit spears, when everybody was using their finish? I mean the spear variations are totally different so one can't out shine the other.

Corbin vs Jose meh. Did nothing for me at all. It was a pointless match.

Nattie winning was a quiet win for her. Sure people cheered when she came out but what happened afterwards?


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Remember when Raw had credible wrestlers with amazing storylines and you couldn’t wait to see how it all unfolded the next week? Neither do I. It’s amazing how far the product has fallen.


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

:braun also withstood the double whammy of helping Reigns and fighting off Sami and Owens, in Canada. Shows how over he currently is.

Rollins is also super over and IMO the fighting champion thing he's currently got is working.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

That Rollins' reaction last night.

:mark: :mark: :mark:

Soooo over.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

It seems and though Rollins has sorta found that "character" that he's been accused of not having. 

The workhorse. The guy that steals the show every night.

It's nothing unique or groundbreaking, but fans eventually do tend to notice when you're involved in the MOTN every single week.


----------



## Jess91 (Feb 19, 2017)

i know ronda is booked against mickie james on the european house shows but whennnnnnnn are we guna get abit more PHYSICAL ACTIVITY from her on raw cmonnnnnnn.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991384554572140544


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

why are ziggler and gallows standing around half naked and invading each others' personal spaces. very sus promo


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not even 100 pages a day after Raw! Jesus, thats bad.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

That was a fun RAW to me, not really understanding the negative sentiments.

Crowd made the show so much more engaging, especially since it didn't feel as manufactured as the RAW after Mania shows.

Great build up for Backlash and a lot of fun matches. That main event was a perfect example of a great midcard match and I loved it. Put more guys like Finn and Seth in that division to give it credibility. The level of star power on RAW is great. I just love getting to see Jinder generate so much heat too. Hopefully WWE can capitalize on that and spice up the main event a bit.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/991542987560697857


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I really laughed harder than I should for Finn Balors "I love the but(t)" comment in the discussion with Seth about a match on RAW


----------

